
Introducing Dependency CI - robin_reala
https://medium.com/@teabass/introducing-dependency-ci-e859fa138eb6
======
sciurus
See discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12077645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12077645)

